# Gansey sweater exhibit, Norfolk, England



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Through Sept 10. "A Shoal of Ganseys- The Knitting Legacy of the Fishing Community". at the Sheringham Museum www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could see this!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

If anyone is able to attend, please share the pictures of the exhibit with us if possible.


Medieval Reenactor said:


> Through Sept 10. "A Shoal of Ganseys- The Knitting Legacy of the Fishing Community". at the Sheringham Museum www.sheringhammuseum.co.uk


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

yes, would love to see pics if someone can get some!


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Really wish I could go see that exhibit!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Wish I could go!


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

The exhibit sounds amazing!


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I went but didn't take photos, sorry. Bought a book though!


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

Would have loved to see this exhibit. I have never made a Gansey and would love to do one. They as so beautiful and have lots history.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Spinningmary said:


> I went but didn't take photos, sorry. Bought a book though!


What can you tell us about it. I'd never heard of Ganseys before KP and am very curious about their history, constructions, etc. We hear so much about Irish fishermen's sweaters, but this is new to me.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Once the working clothes of fishermen from Scotland,all down the East coast,and Cornwall. Also worn for church and weddings.
Check out fishermens ganseys on the Internet. You will find information from the Norfolk Museums Service about the Sheringham exhibition with links to patterns and suppliers, also some wonderful old photos.


----------

